# NATO soldier killed in South - Oct 29



## niner domestic (29 Oct 2006)

CBC is reporting another death of a NATO member soldier in south A'stan.  Story is here: http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2006/10/29/afghanistan.html

My prayers and thoughts for the family, loved ones, friends and comrades of the fallen.  Lest We Forget.


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Oct 2006)

RIP to whoever it is, regardless of nationality.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Oct 2006)

Why is it that almost all the time they say it is a NATO soldier, when most of the time it turns out to be a Canadian? RIP to the fallen, whomever it may be.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2006)

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, wishes for a speedy recovery on the part of the injured.


----------



## Bigmac (29 Oct 2006)

The Dutch are in Uruzgan. Not to say it couldn't be a soldier from another nation. My condolences to the family. 

To the soldier killed RIP.


----------



## GAP (29 Oct 2006)

An update:

55 Killed in Afghanistan  
Sunday, October 29, 2006 zaman.com 
http://www.zaman.com/?bl=hotnews&alt=&trh=20061029&hn=37755

NATO and Afghan forces, backed by warplanes, have killed about 55 insurgents in heavy fighting in southern Uruzgan province, the alliance said.

Up to 150 rebels attacked a forward operating base in the Chora Valley, north of the provincial capital Tirin Kowt on Saturday, NATO said in a statement. 


A NATO soldier was also killed in the province on Saturday, by a roadside bomb targeting his convoy. In line with policy, NATO would not give the nationality of the dead soldier. German troops make up the majority in Uruzgan. 


Afghanistan is experiencing its bloodiest days since U.S.-led forces drove the Taliban's strict Islamist government from power in 2001. More than 3,100 people have died so far, mostly militants but including more than 150 foreign soldiers and an increasing number of civilians. 
End


----------



## dardt (29 Oct 2006)

RIP troop


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Oct 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> German troops make up the majority in Uruzgan.



Unless things have changed significantly since I left the area, German troops are nowhere near the fight Uruzgan


----------



## patrick666 (29 Oct 2006)

NATO soldier killed in southern Afghanistan
Last Updated: Sunday, October 29, 2006 | 8:04 AM ET 
CBC News 


A roadside blast killed one NATO soldier and wounded eight others in southern Afghanistan, the alliance said Sunday, without disclosing the nationality of any of the soldiers. 

Three civilians were wounded in the blast, which occurred Sunday in Uruzgan province, NATO said. 

Canada has more than 2,000 troops in the country, most around the southern city of Kandahar, as part of the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force that is trying to quell the Taliban insurgency and support development activities.

Forty-two Canadian soldiers have been killed in Afghanistan and more than 200 have been badly wounded since the Afghan mission began. 

The latest death came as NATO and Afghan troops killed 70 suspected militants who attacked a military base in the province.  

Some 100 to 150 militants attacked the base north of Tarin Kowt on Saturday, said U.S. Maj. Luke Knittig, a spokesman for the NATO-led force. The alliance and Afghan troops fought back for several hours with small arms fire, attack helicopters and air strikes.

Seventy insurgents were killed, Knittig said, upgrading an earlier estimate of 55 dead. One Afghan soldier was wounded. There was no independent verification of the death toll at the remote battle site.

Saturday's fighting came a day after an international human rights group criticized NATO-led troops in Afghanistan, saying their tactics increasingly endanger civilians and are turning the population against the Western alliance.


RIP


----------



## Rodahn (29 Oct 2006)

My condolences to the family and friends of the soldier. RIP.


----------



## gnplummer421 (29 Oct 2006)

I believe the Dutch are in Tarin Kowt. They have a base there.  www.landmacht.nl

God bless

Gnplummer421


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Oct 2006)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Unless things have changed significantly since I left the area, German troops are nowhere near the fight Uruzgan


Maybe someone said "Dutch" and they thought they heard "Deutsch".  Oh, and maybe instead of "Afghanistan" they thought they heard "Russian Front"  

BTW: Isn't it sad that with such a large contingent of Germans in theatre that their goverment puts such restrictions on them that they may as well all be back in Hamburn, perusing the Reeperbahn?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Oct 2006)

From CBC.CA

NATO soldier killed in southern Afghanistan
Last Updated: Sunday, October 29, 2006 | 8:04 AM ET 
CBC News 
A roadside blast killed one NATO soldier and wounded eight others in southern Afghanistan, the alliance said Sunday, without disclosing the nationality of any of the soldiers. 

Three civilians were wounded in the blast, which occurred Sunday in Uruzgan province, NATO said. 

Canada has more than 2,000 troops in the country, most around the southern city of Kandahar, as part of the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force that is trying to quell the Taliban insurgency and support development activities.

Forty-two Canadian soldiers have been killed in Afghanistan and more than 200 have been badly wounded since the Afghan mission began. 

The latest death came as NATO and Afghan troops killed 70 suspected militants who attacked a military base in the province.  

Some 100 to 150 militants attacked the base north of Tarin Kowt on Saturday, said U.S. Maj. Luke Knittig, a spokesman for the NATO-led force. The alliance and Afghan troops fought back for several hours with small arms fire, attack helicopters and air strikes.

Seventy insurgents were killed, Knittig said, upgrading an earlier estimate of 55 dead. One Afghan soldier was wounded. There was no independent verification of the death toll at the remote battle site.

Saturday's fighting came a day after an international human rights group criticized NATO-led troops in Afghanistan, saying their tactics increasingly endanger civilians and are turning the population against the Western alliance.

NATO chief apologizes

NATO's top commander apologized Saturday for civilian deaths caused by fighting between Taliban militants and NATO forces earlier in the week, but said insurgents endanger civilians by hiding among them.

His comments came four days after clashes between NATO-led troops and insurgents in the south that Afghan officials say killed 30 to 80 civilians, including women and children. NATO said its initial investigation found 12 civilians killed.

"Sadly, in asymmetric warfare, when you're battling an insurgency, typically the insurgents do not play by the same rules that we would like to play by," U.S. Gen. James Jones said.

The New York-based Human Rights Watch complained Friday that NATO's recent operations have killed dozens of civilians, but it also criticized the Taliban and other insurgents for putting civilians at risk "by using populated areas to launch attacks on NATO and Afghan government forces."

Jones expressed regret for civilian deaths but said Taliban fighters use civilians as human shields and said that in the heat of battle it can be difficult to separate the two.

The death of a civilian "is something that causes anybody in uniform to lose a lot of sleep," Jones said at a news conference at Bagram, the largest U.S. base in Afghanistan.

With files from the Associated Press


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Oct 2006)

My condolences to the family and friends of the fallen.


----------



## Mourning (29 Oct 2006)

There are no German troops in Uruzgan as far as I know. Last night there was a heavy confrontation near Tarin Kowt, where we have our largest base. A combined ISAF and ANA group came under intense fire in the Chora valley, I have no idea what nationality these ISAF soldiers where (could be Dutch, but I think they would have told by now, could be Canadian, UK, Romanian or US, basically).

After they came under fire Dutch troops based in Tarin Kowt were dirigated to the area aswell as means of air-support, besides Apaches no specific aircraft are listed in the media report here, except the phrase "amongst others", so more air-assets were used.

Good thing that just this week our Apaches moved from Kandahar to Tarin Kowt  . This must have saved atleast a little time. Soon our F-16's will move from Kabul to Kandahar which should also be good forthe average reaction time when ISAF-troops in the south are attacked.

With regards to the killed soldier, not that nationality really matters, but I can tell you that it wasn't a Dutch soldier that died. My condoleances to the family and friends of the soldier.

Regards,

Mourning  8)


----------



## R933ex (29 Oct 2006)

RIP. Dosent matter which nationality they are from.


----------



## NL_engineer (29 Oct 2006)

RIP


----------

